# západočeští



## rubo

I need to know the meaning of "zapadočešti"
Can someone help?
Thanks a lot,
rubo


----------



## BezierCurve

That looks like the adjective "Western Czech" in its plural form.


----------



## rubo

Thank yo so much, BezierCurve
Maybe the meaning would be different based on the context from a poster by Bohumil Štěpán:
"-KSČ PÛL MILIONU PRACOVNÍCH HODIN darují republice západočešti komunisté v měsici září"
This is the translaton I've got from a translating widget (they are never too good):
_KSC Half a million working hours give zapadočešti Republic Communists in September_
Thanks again


----------



## winpoj

I'll try to improve on the machine translation:

KSČ: In September, the Communists of western Bohemia will give half a million working hours to the Republic.

"KSČ" is the acronym for "Komunistická strana Československa (The Communist Party of Czechoslovakia).

"zápodočeští" (singular: západočeský) is derived from "západní Čechy" (western Bohemia).


----------



## rubo

winpoj said:


> I'll try to improve on the machine translation:
> 
> KSČ: In September, the Communists of western Bohemia will give half a million working hours to the Republic.
> 
> "KSČ" is the acronym for "Komunistická strana Československa (The Communist Party of Czechoslovakia).
> 
> "zápodočeští" (singular: západočeský) is derived from "západní Čechy" (western Bohemia).



Great, it now all makes sense! Machines will never be able to do it...
Thank you winpoj,


----------

